#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Практика размышления-памятования о смерти.

## Epihod

Здравствуйте, форумчане! Сейчас занимаюсь изучением Ламрима Чже Цонкапы, в главе "Этапы духовного развития низшей личности" в самом начале говорится о необходимости "осознания своей смертности" (прошу прощения, если несколько упрощаю), что это осознание позволяет укрепиться решимости к освобождению, помогает отринуть иллюзии и прочее. Собственно вопрос: как это практиковать? Конечно занимаюсь я размышления о своей бренности я всего пару дней :Smilie: , поэтому понять на правильном ли я пути не в состоянии пока. Необходимо ли долгое время для "принятия" всем существом своей кратковременности думать каждый день: "Возможно именно сегодня я умру!"? Или же необходим анализ, то есть построение периодически каких-то логических цепочек, что мол тело хрупко, молодость проходит, по теории вероятностей случиться может что угодно, от падения кирпича, до более головоломных схем? Или же к пониманию этого приводит непосредственное столкновение в жизни, как собственно столкнулся со старостью, болезнью, смертью в своей жизни Будда? Быть может стоит задуматься о прожитой жизни и поискать случаи, когда была какая-то опасность для жизни и отделяло от конца совсем чуть-чуть? Каким образом вы практикуете "осознание смертности"? Есть ли какие-то "отработанные" методики этого процесса? И как понять, что ты "достаточно смертен для продолжения Пути"? :Big Grin:  Буду благодарен за просвещение в этих вопросах и потраченное время! :Smilie:

----------

Пема Ванчук (16.07.2012)

----------


## Дубинин

Схема одна: узнавание-размышление-медитация. Переживайте первое то, что вот не кто-то, а именно вы превратитесь в тухлый труп-без надежд-не давайте никаких себе уловок-пусть выгорит надежда. Затем преживайте как вы надеятесь ещё прожить, но никто вам не гарантирует следующую секунду-попробуйте-не делать надежду что будет следующая секунда. Затем у вас остаётся только болезненное "здесь и сейчас" к которому собственно и применяется Дхарма Будды... Может быть так?

----------

Пема Ванчук (16.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2012)

----------


## Echo

Непостоянство и смерть(комментарий на Ламрим) (геше Джампа Тинлей)
/ссылка на документ в формате PDF. Если ваш браузер не поддерживает этот формат, то правой кнопкой по ссылке и "сохранить обьект как...". После чего открыть файл в любом обозревателе пдф документов например adobe reader/

----------


## Aion

Глен Мулин
Смерть и умирание в тибетской традиции

----------

Пема Ванчук (16.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.10.2012)

----------


## Бо

Буддийские размышления о смерти




> 3.8 Салла сутта "Стрела"
> 
> 
> 574. Непонятна, неизведанна жизнь смертных в этом мире, сумрачная и краткая, проникнутая страданием.
> 
> 575. Нет средств, которыми родившиеся могли бы избегнуть смерти; приходит старость – близка и смерть: такова участь всего живущего.
> 
> 575. Как спелые плоды висят на ветвях, готовые каждую минуту сорваться, так и смертные, едва родившись, находятся в постоянной опасности смерти.
> 
> ...

----------

Ittosai (16.07.2012), Николас (28.05.2013), Пема Ванчук (16.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2012), Юань Дин (30.09.2012)

----------


## Georgiy

> Непостоянство и смерть(комментарий на Ламрим) (геше Джампа Тинлей)


Это какая-то неправильная ссылка: моя Опера ее не открывает, а IE открывает и виснет, в смысле неуправляемости документа.

----------


## Echo

> Это какая-то неправильная ссылка: моя Опера ее не открывает, а IE открывает и виснет, в смысле неуправляемости документа.


Сорри, забыл упомянуть что это документ PDF. Если не открывает, то можно правой кнопкой по ссылке и "сохранить обьект как..."

----------


## Epihod

Echo, благодарю, скачал и с удовольствием прочитал! Как раз то чего собственно не хватало: краткое описание и непосредственно руководство к размышлению. Попробовал - пронимает гораздо серьезнее, чем просто "Я умру!". Если я правильно понял, то описанный геше Тинлеем алгоритм мыслей как раз и является аналитической медитацией в разделе "Медитация на девять доказательств непостоянства и смерти", и "чувственной" медитацией в разделе "Медитация на аспекты смерти"?! Ссылка удобная, кстати, открывал с телефона, поэтому сразу сохранил  :Smilie: 

Aion, благодарю, с удовольствием ознакомлюсь!

Sepia, если я не ошибаюсь (а это вполне возможно, так я некомпетентен), то вы даете ссылку на книгу тхеравадинского размышления о смерти и непостоянстве?! Кстати, если кому понадобится, то я для себя переконвертировал в fb2 - *тут*

----------


## Бо

> Sepia, если я не ошибаюсь (а это вполне возможно, так я некомпетентен), то вы даете ссылку на книгу тхеравадинского размышления о смерти и непостоянстве?! Кстати, если кому понадобится, то я для себя переконвертировал в fb2 - *тут*


А тхеравадинская смерть чем то отличается от махаянской?

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> А тхеравадинская смерть чем то отличается от махаянской?


Антарабхавой отличается, например  :Smilie:

----------


## Epihod

Сарказм вещь жизненная  :Smilie:  я написал "тхеравадинского размышления о...", а это все же не одно и то же! Одно и то же событие разные люди видят несколько по-разному, так что вполне уместное словосочетание на мой взгляд! Кроме того ни в коей мере здесь нет какого-то отчуждения, читаю сейчас с удовольствием и для себя прихожу к выводу, что тут присутствует некоторое взаимодополнение, даже расширение восприятия смерти и несовершенства. Чже Ринпоче писал, что практик должен изучать все пути Учения:




> И в «Матери Победителей» сказано:
> 
> «Бодхисаттвам следует зародить в себе все [три Пути] -  Путь Шравак, Путь Пратьекабудд и Путь Будд67 - и познать все [три] Пути. Более того, полностью усовершенствовавшись в них, следует совершать деяния [ведения учеников] по этим Путям».
> 
> Поэтому говорить: «Раз я махаянист, “корзины”68 Хинаяны практиковать не буду», - значит противоречить [Учению]. В Путь Махаяны входят общий и специальный Пути. Общий [Путь] _унаследован_ из «корзин» Хинаяны. Так как же можно отбрасывать их?! Поэтому, за исключением заботы об единоличном Покое69 и счастии, да еще некоторых особенностей Хинаяны, все остальное должен практиковать и махаянист. По этой же причине в весьма объемистой «корзине» Бодхисаттв подробно изложены все три Колесницы.
> К тому же [состояние] Истинносовершенного Будды характеризуется не истощением лишь некоторых пороков и обретением некоторых достоинств, а представляет собой истощение всех пороков и обретение всевозможных достоинств. Поскольку же именно Махаяна, позволяя реализовать это [состояние], кладет конец всем порокам и порождает все достоинства, то в пути Махаяны содержатся все виды достоинств устранения [отрицательного] и реализации [положительного] всех других Колесниц.
> Итак, в состав пути Махаяны, приводящего к [состоянию] Будды, входит все Слово: поскольку нет изречения Муни, которое не побеждало бы какого-либо порока или не порождало бы какого-либо достоинства, то махаянист обязан все это полностью осуществить.


Прошу прощения за "Хинаяну", менять что-то в цитате считаю недопустимым.

----------


## Роман С

> Здравствуйте, форумчане! Сейчас занимаюсь изучением Ламрима Чже Цонкапы, в главе "Этапы духовного развития низшей личности" в самом начале говорится о необходимости "осознания своей смертности" (прошу прощения, если несколько упрощаю), что это осознание позволяет укрепиться решимости к освобождению, помогает отринуть иллюзии и прочее. Собственно вопрос: как это практиковать? Конечно занимаюсь я размышления о своей бренности я всего пару дней, поэтому понять на правильном ли я пути не в состоянии пока. Необходимо ли долгое время для "принятия" всем существом своей кратковременности думать каждый день: "Возможно именно сегодня я умру!"? Или же необходим анализ, то есть построение периодически каких-то логических цепочек, что мол тело хрупко, молодость проходит, по теории вероятностей случиться может что угодно, от падения кирпича, до более головоломных схем? Или же к пониманию этого приводит непосредственное столкновение в жизни, как собственно столкнулся со старостью, болезнью, смертью в своей жизни Будда? Быть может стоит задуматься о прожитой жизни и поискать случаи, когда была какая-то опасность для жизни и отделяло от конца совсем чуть-чуть? Каким образом вы практикуете "осознание смертности"? Есть ли какие-то "отработанные" методики этого процесса? И как понять, что ты "достаточно смертен для продолжения Пути"? Буду благодарен за просвещение в этих вопросах и потраченное время!


Каждую минуту от СПИДа умирают 6 человек.
Каждую минуту при рождении ребенка умирает 1 роженица.
Каждую минуту от голода умирает 11 детей.
Каждую минуту погибает от рук убийц 1 человек.
Каждые 40 секунд совершает человек самоубийство.
Каждые 26 секунд погибает человек в автокатастрофе. 
Каждые 20 секунд 1 человек умирает от туберкулеза.
Каждые 20 секунд 1 человек умирает из-за дыма.
Каждые 15 секунд 1 человек умирает от алкоголя.
Каждые 8 секунд 1 человек умирает из-за плохой воды.
Каждые 6 секунд 1 человек умирает от болезней связанных с курением.
Каждые 3 секунды 1 человек умирает вследствие голода.
Каждые 2 секунды умирает 1 ребенок возрастом до 5 лет.

Это основа для медитации : просто сказать себе "я мог быть одним из них , и завтра возможно буду " .

----------

Epihod (01.10.2012)

----------


## Юань Дин

С годами мысли о своей смерти начинают приходить естественно, без искусственного нагнетания (конечно, если человек привык размышлять). Когда просыпаешься утром и находишь в теле новую болячку. А иногда сердце защемит и думаешь, что, возможно, завтра не проснешься. Вот так то. И Вас ждет это же.

Это как отечественный автомобиль - первые три года радуешься, а затем у него то одно, то другое начинается. То подшипник завизжал, то кулиса разболталась. И конца этому нет. Все непостоянно. Человек тоже имеет срок эксплуатации. Да и вообще, тело обновляется ежедневно - одни клетки умирают, другие возникают. А психика обновляется еще быстрее. И нет никакого "Я" - только память о состояниях тела и психики дает иллюзию личности. Всё непостоянно, всё в потоке.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Эпиход. Акцент должен быть не на то, что Вы умрете, - это непреложный факт, а на то, что надо сделать КАК МОЖНО БОЛЬШЕ усилий в ежедневной практике, потому что эта драгоценная человеческая жизнь может прерваться в любой момент, а получить человеческие свободы и блага , может, не удастся еще многие жизни. Читайте Ламрим и дальше. :Kiss:  там все последовательно.

Ну, если сравнивать, то это как ночь перед экзаменом - человек боится, что он не выучит то, что нужно вовремя. Экзамен будет в установленную дату. И необходимо помнить, что к нему надо готовиться сейчас - в последнюю ночь уже будет поздно.

Или когда вы опаздываете на поезд, который везет Вас в важное для Вас место. Тоесть, все Ваши мысли постоянно подчинены тому, что  у Вас мало времени для выполнения чего-то важного, и что может наступить в любой момент.

Для размышлений о смерти лучше всего наблюдать непостоянство и непосредственно тех, кто болеет и умирает.

----------


## Роман С

> Эпиход. Акцент должен быть не на то, что Вы умрете, - это непреложный факт, а на то, что надо сделать КАК МОЖНО БОЛЬШЕ усилий в ежедневной практике


 Именно важно сделать акцент на "я умру" . Почему ? Мы легко признаём смертность других людей , но себе отмеряем ещё годы и десятилетия . Таким образом собственная будущая сметь признаётся хитрым способом : умру , но не завтра , не в этом году , не в этом десятилетии и т.д. Здесь и есть ключевое положение - я могу умереть не то что завтра - сегодня , через секунду .

----------

Ittosai (01.10.2012), Нико (30.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.10.2012)

----------


## Epihod

> С годами мысли о своей смерти начинают приходить естественно, без искусственного нагнетания (конечно, если человек привык размышлять). Когда просыпаешься утром и находишь в теле новую болячку. А иногда сердце защемит и думаешь, что, возможно, завтра не проснешься. Вот так то. И Вас ждет это же.
> 
> Это как отечественный автомобиль - первые три года радуешься, а затем у него то одно, то другое начинается. То подшипник завизжал, то кулиса разболталась. И конца этому нет. Все непостоянно. Человек тоже имеет срок эксплуатации. Да и вообще, тело обновляется ежедневно - одни клетки умирают, другие возникают. А психика обновляется еще быстрее. И нет никакого "Я" - только память о состояниях тела и психики дает иллюзию личности. Всё непостоянно, всё в потоке.


С годами разумеется все придет (если человек конечно умеет размышлять). Но суть-то в том, чтобы не ждать, когда смерть будет на расстоянии вытянутой руки. Когда живешь с четким осознанием, что смерть это не что-то эфемерное, а вполне реальное и может случиться именно с тобой и в любой момент, начинаешь как-то иначе смотреть на то, что с тобой происходит. Многие "действительно важные вещи" больше не вызывают ненужного пережигания нервных клеток.




> Эпиход. Акцент должен быть не на то, что Вы умрете, - это непреложный факт, а на то, что надо сделать КАК МОЖНО БОЛЬШЕ усилий в ежедневной практике, потому что эта драгоценная человеческая жизнь может прерваться в любой момент, а получить человеческие свободы и блага , может, не удастся еще многие жизни. Читайте Ламрим и дальше. там все последовательно.





> Именно важно сделать акцент на "я умру" . Почему ? Мы легко признаём смертность других людей , но себе отмеряем ещё годы и десятилетия . Таким образом собственная будущая сметь признаётся хитрым способом : умру , но не завтра , не в этом году , не в этом десятилетии и т.д. Здесь и есть ключевое положение - я могу умереть не то что завтра - сегодня , через секунду .


В том-то и дело Пема, что сложно признать этот "непреложный факт". Я часто замечаю, что живу и поступаю так, будто бы я бессмертный. Потом обдумываю эти ситуации и понимаю, что задумайся я хоть на секунду, что смерть может меня встретить сразу за поворотом, то поступил бы совсем по-другому. Потому согласен здесь с Романом, кстати вопрос о "умру, но не сейчас" в Ламриме подробно описан  :Smilie: 




> Ну, если сравнивать, то это как ночь перед экзаменом - человек боится, что он не выучит то, что нужно вовремя. Экзамен будет в установленную дату. И необходимо помнить, что к нему надо готовиться сейчас - в последнюю ночь уже будет поздно.
> 
> Или когда вы опаздываете на поезд, который везет Вас в важное для Вас место. Тоесть, все Ваши мысли постоянно подчинены тому, что у Вас мало времени для выполнения чего-то важного, и что может наступить в любой момент.
> 
> Для размышлений о смерти лучше всего наблюдать непостоянство и непосредственно тех, кто болеет и умирает.


Насчет экзамена - ну вот полностью с Вами согласен. Не добавить, не убавить  :Smilie:  поэтому (в отличие от студенческой своей жизни) хочу "подготовиться" заранее. Медитируем помаленьку...

Метафора с поездом слишком запутанная для моего ума. Понял, что когда опаздываешь на поезд, то только о нем и думаешь, но почему он может уйти в любой момент - увы.

Для размышления Вы видимо предлагаете в хоспис пойти? Поработать волонтером например?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Именно важно сделать акцент на "я умру" . Почему ? Мы легко признаём смертность других людей , но себе отмеряем ещё годы и десятилетия . Таким образом собственная будущая сметь признаётся хитрым способом : умру , но не завтра , не в этом году , не в этом десятилетии и т.д. Здесь и есть ключевое положение - я могу умереть не то что завтра - сегодня , через секунду .


Думаю, пока есть представление о незыблемом "я", нам удается работать с этой мыслью только на уровне представления, но не переживания. Мы все равно будем в глубине душе думать - "не умру" и откладывать на потом. Главное - это постоянно расшатывать этот стереотип. 

Нужно просто памятование об этом - как можно больше часов в день. И постоянное сканирование вещей, людей и событий с этой точки зрения. Смотришь на объект желания и думаешь - в могиле не пригодится. Смотришь на людей - придется расстаться. И прочее. До тех пор, пока уже не образуется прямой взгляд на такие вещи. 

Вот, например, я часто думаю, а если меня посадят в тюрьму или наступит война и все буддийские книги и тексты практик мне придется оставить? Придется оставить Учителей и друзей по Дхарме. Что я запомнила, что умею? Ведь именно в момент смерти и наступит этот экзамен - что я смогу удержать в уме? Это меня подгоняет. 

Меня также всегда подгоняет пример практиков, которые даже на сон жалеют времени и так ответственны, что спят всего несколько часов, чтобы больше практиковать.

Но насколько знаю себя и многих буддистов - нам далеко от такого идеала. Все равно часть времени у нас уходит на всякую самсарную ерунду. Надо просто неуклонно стараться менять себя хоть немного - ежедневно.

----------

Epihod (01.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Для размышления Вы видимо предлагаете в хоспис пойти? Поработать волонтером например?


Можете - конечно идите. Там Вы не только лучше будете размышлять о смерти, но и помогать людям. Это тоже неоценимо.

----------


## Georgiy

Мне понравилась история об одном тибетском отшельнике, который готовился умереть каждый день. У него перед пещерой рос колючий куст и каждый раз, выходя из нее отшельник царапался об этот куст. Каждый раз думал, что надо бы его подрезать и тут же вспоминал, что завтра ведь может прийти смерть и не подрезал. В результате он стал сиддхой.

Я из этой истории сделал такой вывод: мирянину, не собирающемуся менять свой социальный статус, социально деградировать или отказываться от своих обязательств, наверное, не стоит постоянно готовиться к смерти, как этот будущий сиддха. Если он, конечно, не Стив Джобс, который в своем духовном завещании говорил, что каждый день жил, как последний. Джобс, безусловно, выдающийся бизнесмен (по его просьбе его хоронили как буддиста), но с его возможностями умереть в 56 лет от рака, это, имхо, несколько странно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2012)

----------


## Роман С

> Мне понравилась история об одном тибетском отшельнике, который готовился умереть каждый день. У него перед пещерой рос колючий куст и каждый раз, выходя из нее отшельник царапался об этот куст. Каждый раз думал, что надо бы его подрезать и тут же вспоминал, что завтра ведь может прийти смерть и не подрезал. В результате он стал сиддхой.
> 
> Я из этой истории сделал такой вывод: мирянину, не собирающемуся менять свой социальный статус, социально деградировать или отказываться от своих обязательств, наверное, не стоит постоянно готовиться к смерти, как этот будущий сиддха. Если он, конечно, не Стив Джобс, который в своем духовном завещании говорил, что каждый день жил, как последний. Джобс, безусловно, выдающийся бизнесмен (по его просьбе его хоронили как буддиста), но с его возможностями умереть в 56 лет от рака, это, имхо, несколько странно.


Хорошая история об отшельнике  .

А Стив Джобс как раз и умер сравнительно рано и тяжело , поскольку стал выдающимся бизнесменом . Его буквально убила круглосуточная ответственность и занятость . Не знаю его точных слов , но примерно так он и описал причину своей смерти незадолго до неё .

А если бы он слегка деградировал социально на несколько миллионов долларов , то от голода всё равно бы не умер , а мог бы жить и сегодня . И Дхармой заниматься .

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Идея о том, чтобы все успеть в мирскм смысле - может запросто превратиться в привязанность и даже фобию.

Это не цель размышлений о смерти для буддистов. Кусты, думаю, надо подстригать вовремя, а мысль о смерти должна быть и без кустов. Я бы вообще этот куст взяла да и выкорчевала - он столько времени потратил на ежедневные мысли о нем....

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> он столько времени потратил на ежедневные мысли о нем....


Это были мысли о смерти, Пема, а не о кусте. А то, что мы все, конечно же, гораздо умнее, и знаем всё лучше любых отшельников древности — это бесспорно!

----------

Александр Кеосаян (09.10.2012)

----------


## Georgiy

"Мы - не отшельники. Отшельники - не мы"  :Smilie: 

На заре своей про-буддийской юности очень прилежно читал на английском языке книгу мастера дзен Кацуки Секиды "Дзен: методы и философия". Как и все дзенцы он рекомендовал считать дыхание во время дзадзен. (Не помню, чтобы он рекомендовал усердно размышлять о смерти.) В сочетании с коаном "му" на полном выдохе, чуть-чуть продвинутое упражнение, он почему-то рекомендовал счет дыхания до 4 и вообще, насколько я сейчас помню свою далекую про-буддийскую юность, Кацуки Секида отдавал предпочтение счету до 4.  Тогда я не придал этому особого значения, да, может, его и нет...

Но со временем слегка (про-буддийски) повзрослев, не помню по какому поводу я вспомнил об этой четверке и выяснил, конечно, ничего не понимая в японском ( :Smilie:  ), что вроде бы цифра 4 произносится также, как и словосочетание "скорая смерть" - а именно "Ё". Такое вот замечательное слово.  :Smilie: 

Кацуки Секида в миру был школьным учителем и дожил до 86 лет. 

Моя непроверенная гипотЕза, которую можно проверить только знанием японского, состоит в том, что рекомендуя считать выдохи до 4, а также, предположительно, и сам так практикуя, причем последний, четвертый выдох с коаном "мууууу" самый глубокий, мастер дзен как бы показал, как надо продлевать свою жизнь,  выдыхая "скорую смерть".  :Smilie: 

Мое мнение о помятовании о смерти таково: оно должно продлевать буддистам жизнь, чтобы буддисты одолели все остальные религии самим фактом своего буддийского пристуствия. 

Памятуя о смерти, живите долго!  :Smilie:

----------

Николас (28.05.2013)

----------

